# Happy Canada day CMF!



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy Canada Day to the CMF forum friends, where ever you are and whatever you may be doing this long
weekend.

I'm watching the fireworks at Parliament hill on TV, don't have to deal with the large crowds, even though the bus ride home is free..I think. 
Noticed the renewed interest in the war of 1812, with a new TWOONIE coin and some ship (HMS Shannon) on it that played some part in the war. PM Haper mentioned a bit about it in his CBC interview on parliament hill this morning.

The feds are spending 39 million promoting this bi-centennial (event?). 
I'm sure there will be re-enactments in the eastern part of this country during the summer..gives the university students a job for the summer. 

Famous names like Isaac Brock, Indian chief Tecumseh, Laura Secord ( she saved the British by offering sweets to the Americans coming into her shop and by giving them wrong directions to get to the fort, then took off right after to warn the British.."the Americans are coming..the Americans are coming"...a bit like Paul Revere's ride, but she walked instead.

I guess, if it hadn't been for people like her, and the Indian chiefs that helped out, we would be US territory now, and maybe enjoying all the privileges that the US has to offer..like cheap booze and very expensive health care.


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Canada Day to all!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

carverman said:


> ... Famous names like Isaac Brock, Indian chief Tecumseh, Laura Secord ( she saved the British by offering sweets to the Americans coming into her shop and by giving them wrong directions to get to the fort, then took off right after to warn the British.."the Americans are coming..the Americans are coming"...a bit like Paul Revere's ride, but she walked instead.



carve this paragraph is not only funny but also an excellent warning to those in nearby threads who think it's fine to binge on carbs.

the lady had to walk, she didn't ride. Plus in the end her business failed.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> carve this paragraph is not only funny but also an *excellent warning to those in nearby threads who think it's fine to binge on carbs.*
> the lady had to walk, she didn't ride. Plus in the end her business failed.


*The Maple Leaf Forever!*

In the patrotic song many years ago in Canada,(w*as the National song*) that was basically banned because of Quebec's aversion to it. The lyrics by Alexander Muir do indeed state the historic fact that Quebec was conquered by Britain...in days of yore.

THE MAPLE LEAF FOREVER..the war of 1812 is also mentioned..so is Montcalm's defeat by Wolfe at the Plains of Abraham in what is now Quebec City...

Here is a AWE inspiring 48th Highlanders pipe band playing it...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INtNvXPPz4w&feature=related
That music played by a pipe band certainly brings a patriotic tear to one's eyes...

Oh Canada, our home and native land,
true patriot love, in all our SONS command,
.... we stand on guard for thee"


and ..

"The Maple Leaf Forever"

In days of yore, from Britain's shore, Wolfe the dauntless hero came,
and planted firm, Britannia's flag on Canada's fair domain.

The Maple Leaf, our emblem dear..The Maple Leaf Forever,
The Thistle, Shamrock, Rose entwine
The Maple Leaf forever...

.....At Queenston Heights and Lundys Lane, 
Our brave fathers side by side,
For freedom, homes and loved ones dear,
Firmly stood and bravely died..

This may be closer to what happened...

...the war (of 1812) continued, and the region was captured by enemy troops. However, neither the Americans nor the British had firm control.* One day in June 1813, American officers went to the Secord home and requested dinner. As she served them, Laura listened carefully as they discussed plans to launch a surprise attack* on the British outpost at DeCew House, 

_At dawn the next day, *Laura began her 32-kilometre journey, which would require 18 hours*.
*The roads she walked on *led to the home of her sister-in-law where her half-brother lay ill in bed – a circumstance that would serve as an explanation for Laura’s journey should American patrols ask questions. When she arrived, Laura revealed the true purpose of her mission. Her niece Elizabeth offered to accompany her.

Now avoiding the main roads, Laura and Elizabeth chose a difficult path along the course of Twelve Mile Creek, which flowed past DeCew House. Elizabeth, however, was not endowed with her aunt’s stamina; after tramping through fields and woods, she collapsed, leaving Laura to complete the most hazardous part of the journey alone. In the evening, Laura arrived hungry and exhausted at a Native camp and persuaded the chief to take her to British headquarters. Once there, she alerted the Lieutenant of the surprise attack.

_

BTW..I did mention that she had to walk ... (quoting myself: "but she walked instead") to warn the British...
32 kms in 18 hrs..that is quite a walk, averaging 1.7 to 2km per hour..through swamps,bush and open fields.

Full history lesson here...
http://www.laurasecord.ca/history/


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> Happy Canada Day to the CMF forum friends............


To you as well Mr. C, but sorry for being a bit late. Glad to see the humour is back.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

^ Hey, you.

I think you need to clear some inbox messages. :encouragement:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> To you as well Mr. C, but sorry for being a bit late. Glad to see the humour is back.


 + 1.... Happy belated Canada's Day! ... burp * cheers!... yep was binging on those solid and liquid carbs :biggrin: ... burp * :very_drunk:, excusez-moi.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> Here is a AWE inspiring 48th Highlanders pipe band playing it...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INtNvXPPz4w&feature=related
> That music played by a pipe band certainly brings a patriotic tear to one's eyes...


I listened to it and I can understand what you mean by 'brings a patriotic tear to one's eyes'...

*Beaver:* tu es pardonné, LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

Happy Canada Day
We had a multi-day pool/bbq/brunch/fire works party with 50+ friends and family. So lucky I have such an amazing support structure. I love Canada


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to all!

Wife & I spent the day in Vancouver starting with a nice cycle thru Stanley Park, then on to our tax payer funded music stage to listen to the live entertainment. 

Getting hungry, we drove up to the Havana restaurant on Commercial Street to enjoy the football and beer in a great ethnic neighborhood. Lots of Spanish flags & crazy fans celebrating.

Off to the parade on West Georgia, it was terrific to watch, the Asian community is the heart of Vancouver and really put a lot of effort into this parade. 

A few more adult beverages then it was time for the fireworks. I watched them from the Lions Gate Bridge since you get to see 2 shows at the same time...one in Coal Harbour near Canada Place but also another in West Vancouver close to Ambleside.

Man I love the Left Coast and am proud to be part of this great country.


----------

